# blowing coat at 8 months?



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I just took Riley to the groomers today and she showed me where his ears and face were matted! I thought I was being so diligent...but guess NOT! She did manage to get the matts out and I am going to be working him over with a comb now...'

Here's a couple before and after shots. I took him to the park just before his appt. I figured I might as well get my money's worth!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! What a great looking coat Riley has.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the before and after! Riley is so cute.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a cute little guy--I wanna hug him!

Sheri


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie gets one knot behind each ear without fail!! You really have to feel for it-it's easy to miss. None everywhere else though. Riley reminds me sooo much of her. What a pretty boy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*he is gorgeous!*

What a lovely coat!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jean,

In the after Riley looks like a perfect white pouf. Great grooming. Bailey almost always looks like your before.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice remarks!
Trust me, Geri...Riley looks more like the before most of the time! His coat is very much like bunny fur. I wonder how long that will last. Sure gonna be nice to sleep with a sweet smelling boy tonight


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The top picture reminds me of when Bandit was a puppy. Oh that girl loved to get in the mud....then she'd go wash her feet in the poodle water bowl and march off and drink clean water from her bottle.
I think he looks adorable both ways


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jean, that boy is just to cute!! In the first pic he looks like he said, "Mom, you are not going to really leave me here are you?" His coat is SO white and pretty and he has FUN written all over his face. :biggrin1:


----------

